# Last minute catering order



## chef dee dee (Dec 19, 2016)

I Have a catering job for 20 people the menu prime rib mashed potatoes green beans with smoked turkey spring mix salad with butter and rolls it is a last minute catering order how much should I charge


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

How much money would make it worthwhile to do? Your costs plus that figure.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Your hi-end protein makes your food cost proportionately high, so a 
multiplication factor doesnt really work. Add up all your costs, add
in food cost, then your desired profit margin and divide by number
of ppl to get price per head. That is how it is done.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

How about coffee tea and such?  How are you serving it?  Paper plates? providing china? you have a lot to think about.  Good luck.


----------

